
Linus Torvalds – secure computing is a dream - gexos
http://bgr.com/2015/09/25/linus-torvalds-quotes-interview-linux-security/
======
digi_owl
While it is an interesting article for the Torvalds quotes, the article
headline itself do not really reflect his stance on security.

What he is putting forward is a variation of the old saying that a truly
secure server is one unplugged from all connections, put in a safe, encased in
concrete, and put at the deepest part of the ocean (potentially under 24/7
heavily armed guard). Yep, its secure. but it is not a useful level of
security.

